# Cheap supplements?



## kamikaze (Sep 23, 2009)

does anybody have any idea about where to get or if anywhere on the net stocks supplements at discount prices or anythin rather than having to pay loads for good quality protein etc...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

me 

What do you need

here is my site

PROTEIN FACTORY, M1T, STACK 2, ECA, PRO HORMONES

But we can get lots of others brands at short notice


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Forum discount


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Indeed 

I have just created a page for mma Factory which gives all members forum discount - that should be ready to go live later today

Protein Factory Im probably not going to create a discount page because the markup on protein is crap - in fact i may still do one but there wont be such a discount saving as with the clothing and gear, but i'll always discount whenever i can shoot me a pm with whatver you need and i'll work a price out


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Marc will sort you out, best place to go!


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

Whey Protein | Sports Nutrition | Supplements | Bodybuilding Supplements | Protein Supplements - Myprotein

use my discount code of MP5195 too


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol



marc said:


> me
> 
> What do you need
> 
> ...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just an update the new site is FACTORY SUPPLEMENTS, ECA 30+, Stack 2 slimming pills, fatburners that work, m1t, sports supplements


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

always on the ball marc



marc said:


> Just an update the new site is FACTORY SUPPLEMENTS, ECA 30+, Stack 2 slimming pills, fatburners that work, m1t, sports supplements


----------

